# Does your GSD have a curled tail?



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

So my dog has a kink in his tail... and curls it when super excited lol

its also not extremely bush - but hes still a pup lol

and yes - he is purebred.

I know it isnt something natural for him as you can almost see a distortion in shape where it starts to turn. Im guessing its an injury from when he was a pup as his brothers and sister from his litter didn't have it... I also have seen the breeder grab her dogs by the tail (err dont ask.. noticed after I bought my pup - not prior). But have done my research and seen it happen on occasion to some dogs even when purebred.

Now i've learned to well... be okay with it lol... dogs amazing and a 'gay tail' as they call it is something im good to live with...

wondering - does your dog have a kink or curled tail?

discuss...


btw here are some example shots of Romeo's tail... typically how it is:









when excited (yes thats his butt):


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

from feeling the tail i notice it goes thick thin then thick again.. so no doubt he had an injury as a pup... but discussion still goes on.

- bah to not being able to edit posts after a certain amount of time.... lol


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

My Hunter has a curled tip just enough to slide your hand down and feel it hook your hand.But you cant see it through the hair, it has slight spiral to it.
He had a litter mate who had a tail just like you pups tail.
You didn't happen to get the pup from Oregon did you?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono's tail looks EXACTLY like romeo's tail. 

I wish there was something I could do it fix it :/


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Both my GSD's are fairly straight until they get excited or begin "hunting" dragonflies in the back yard and then they both curl up pretty tight over their back, otherwise they are mostly straight. I kinda dig the curl though, it's like his signature. ;D


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My foster GSD had a crooked tail... You can kinda see it in this photo:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

A couple of my Belgians have hooked tails to some degree and one of my GSDs has a slight hook too.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has a kind of "hook" at the end of her tail too, Her dam and littermates have the same.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Kaids tail has a slight hook or curve rather when he gets excited but not ever over his back so my first response would be no?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My latest rescue has a curled tail. It really makes a circle when she is excited. 

Some of the breeds in the German Shepherd foundation must have had that tail carriage. It is not uncommon. The tail is supposed to be carried "saber-like" or slightly raised when excited, but some get fancy tail carriage genes!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here is the rescued pup, Jobee, standing around...











And when she gets a bit interested in something, there is the curl....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely!


----------

